# NO MORE DRIVING FOOTAGE IN KAYAK FILMS PLEASE.



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Can we also cut out the deep thoughts talking segments? You are a kayaker, not a damn philosopher. We know rivers are cool, that's why we are watching the video, so lets cut the crap and see someone throw themself off a huge-ass waterfall.


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Or you guys could throw yourselves off of a huge waterfall and have someone vid it and not include driving footage or deep thoughts. Just an idea.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh, you are so shallow...seriously!!!  
so...they should just stick to wearing pink and kayaking?...or that just what you think of me when you are too drunk to understand what I am saying? huh?

But...I agree, driving does not add anything to the story except make me angry because it alludes to the fact that it is so far away.

Good music and good porn is all I need!
The guys are all so so cute but so so dumb!!! I would rather they just kept quiet so I could get a false illusion that they possessed some sort of intelligence...I am just sayn'...


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

*And what about the music..*

Hate the way they put music in the videos. What a drag. 

Got freinds who paddle with cameras. Giant pain in the ass. 
Bottom line, its the Filmmakers porogative. If they are willing to shoot the films they have the right to do whatever the hell they want.
No one forces anyone to watch the films (which generaly don't make money).


----------



## Gnarcissist (Jul 11, 2007)

CUkayakGirl said:


> Good music and good porn is all I need!


wooo


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

At least it seems that the obligatory puking scene has gone out of fashion in full length vids. I don't know why anyone would think I find it funny to watch their friends puke. I went to high school and college - I know what puking looks like and don't need to see you and your bros do it.

L


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Cut the driving, deep-thoughts, and puking; we want hot chicks!!!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I think you guys are jumping to a little bit of an irrational conclusion here.

First, a few things you shoul understand: Driving shots are only bad if they are boring and not well shot. Also, if there is too much of it. That said, driving footage serves the purpose of providing a story.

Now, some of you say that you don't want a story, just kayaking. You are wrong here. Something I know to be true is that there is lots of insane water out there, there are lots of crazy play boaters out there, and that just watching it gets boring. It is the story behind the situations that makes it interesting. 

You can't say that all you would want to see out of a Middle Kaweah expedition would be boating. To show only the boating would be to show only one part of the trip (probably one of the easier parts). There is so much involved in terms of hiking, camping, scouting, teamwork, that provides you with a complete picture of what is going on.

What you have to understand is that kayaking is not just about kayaking. It is a lifestyle, it is fun, and it takes a lot of work. I think that all that should be shown.

Apart from all of this, realize that making a kayaking movie isn't as easy as it sounds, it takes an immense amout of effort. Anyone who puts in that much effort has the right to decide to include whatever the hell shots they want.

While we are on this subject, check out the trailer to Spencer Cooke's new kayaking flick, Night of the Living Donkey: http://nightofthelivingdonkey.com/. This is the sequel to the flick, Enter the Donkey and will be a rollicking good time.

Enough of me talking,

David


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

i have to agree with david, kayaking isnt just about the boating, and although i think everyone likes kayak porn to a certain extent it is a little less interesting


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm with Dave. I think as long as it serves a purpose, it's the producer's decision to keep or cut.


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

*From day one*

Kayaking
20% River quality
20% Boating
60% who you are with

Been on a lot of great rivers with shitty folks.
Been on a lot of shitty rivers with great folks.

I'd take the second over the first. personal opinion.

Feel free to let me have it.
Craig


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Driving footage can be cool. If done right. And by "being done right" i mean...not sped-up, ultra-fast footage. Thats pretty common and annoying gig. But driving - or "in car scenes" are cool, and sometimes very comical.....again...if done right. But the journey part of the trip is sometimes has a major impact on the filmmaker and is something they just can't leave out. Reference: any middle kings footage...i.e. the journey.

So here are some "car scenes" that i think are new and/or improved from the typical time-lapse footy you normally see on xtreme sports vids.

the boost @ the end.....
FOSSIL CREEK THEFT

and here....i like chris' real-time speeding footage! 
CANADIAN SPEEDING

Cody
(i could be a victim of sped-up car driving though..don't think so though!)


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the speeding.

Then again, it is usually safe to assume that any non-paddling footage Spencer includes in his videos will have some sort of entertainment value.


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

i second that 4 sure


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

First off.. I really don’t care..I appreciate anyone who takes the time to boat/film/edit these short films so dudes like me(full-time jobs, family,non-expedition, non-hucking, non-helix boaters) can watch while wasting away in front of the computer. 

When I actually can get out and Boat, ski, hunt or whatever, 90% of the lure is getting away with great people. Ridiculous drives for short-runs are usually worth it to me. 

OK, back to being a movie critic... I prefer the stooksberry type flick, more of a story with shit explained rather than the high paced Huck/heavy metal shows. 

For some reason, kayaking has more "film makers" than any other sport, and if everyone wants to show off their skills, let there be some criticism and review. 

NO more sped up, with music, we are going to the river behind the wheel scenes. If you are introducing the group, talking about the river fine, and even that is played out.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I think there should be more porn in kayak porn. Sure, the equipment and the boats themselves make it difficult to tell if paddlers are naked or not, not to mention river temperature and "shrinkage". A topless girl would still have her pfd on which would obscure even the most ample bosom. I don't know what the answer is...maybe porn stars as shuttle bunnies. Or just snippets of porn intespersed within the river footy, a la Fight Club.

As for anyone's personal preferences...who cares? Shut up. Enjoy the movie. Or don't. And then don't watch anymore. Or make your own damn movie. Jesus.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

You would like Corran Addison.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

David Spiegel said:


> Now, some of you say that you don't want a story, just kayaking. You are wrong here.


I love it when people tell me what I want! 

I'm old enough to remember when "real" porn thought people wanted a story, too...their stories were almost as bad...

Of course any filmmaker has every right to put whatever they want in their flick, just like every viewer has a right to decide whether or not they care to watch said flick or bother with downloading that filmmaker's future product.

And a little constructive criticism never hurt anybody! :mrgreen:


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not saying for sure that you don't want that. I'm just saying that when you get it you will find it extremely boring. Granted, too much of anything is bad, take B.East for example. That video was horrible because it had way too much narration etc. On the otherhand, a video that contained nothing but boating footage and no explanation would be very boring. 

Maybe one or two strictly boating videos isn't too horrible but if every video in the industry took on this format we would all be bored to tears.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*driving footage*

I don't mind the driving footage as long as it is used appropriately fill the vid. I mean, vids should encompass the whole experience. But really, I don't get my rocks off too much on the vids and only watch them when I am hanging with my fellow yak'n geeks. I mean, I'd just rather go do stuff, and I think sometimes watching vids can breed some weird complexes and cause us to loose touch with what the sport is all about. 

Why not go for a run instead of watching a vid so we can take the next beating. Or perhaps develop skills in other sports, and even if those sports aren't our true passion we can at least just call it cross training. Or read a book, or play chess, or respond to threads... You know... All I'm saying is there's better things to do then watch vids and be groupies. It just promotes this icon worship that totally warps our reality into missing the point that we are those people and with enough direction can probably do much of what we watch.

But it cool to watch the carnage and huge drops. And it can be motivating, though for me it just seems discouraging because I lack the resources to go to the super cool places seen in most vids and would rather save the 30 bucks for my next trip. I just won't pay for one. Ramble....yaydyayadydyadyaydayd,.,..


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

I say do away with the kayaks while you're at it. Get rid of the pfd's and helmets too!!! Just hucking with a pair of shorts and a paddle in your hand


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

forget that! Let's just all watch baseball on TV.


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

iliketohike said:


> forget that! Let's just all watch baseball on TV.


Or a TGR ski movie. Actually, I can't even stand watching ski movies anymore because of all the cheese they spread on that shit. Despite the non-gnar footage in kayak videos(driving, etc.), in my mind they're much more entertaining because of the lack of image/lifestyle oriented non-information(?) you see in most ski movies. I watch this stuff and it makes me wanna puke. :twisted:


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I concur...is that how you spell concur?...scalpel...forceps...


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

It's official, the 2007 boating season is over.


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Its played out, not creative and it makes me dizzy. 

NO MORE DRIVING FOOTAGE!!!!!


----------



## Golder (Jun 13, 2005)

driving scences need pov road head...that would be nice


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*kayak porno? the next frontier?*



Golder said:


> driving scences need pov road head...that would be nice


has anyone done a kayking porno? that would be hilarous and I'm sure make some money.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

cut the driving out replace with a computer screen w/ mountainbuzz and porn stars typing away making fun of other mountainbuzz peeps.... sweet


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

B. EAST IS AGOOD VIDEO JUST CAUSE YOU ALL DON'T LIKE SOMETHING DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN BITCH ABOUT IT.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*boys, boys, boys*



> has anyone done a kayking porno? that would be hilarous and I'm sure make some money.


Matt...hum...I don't think that is a good way to get your face out there  

Ok some of you guys are being way too serious!

Some of you are even acting like girls...
Complaining when you are not getting any (kayak porn)
and complaining that it was not good enough when you do.

So, man up, high five, and enjoy what you get!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Corran Addison's "Airforce One" is an instructional, kayaking porno. Yes, it actually includes porn. It wasn't very good.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Is the instruction related to the kayaking or the porn  ?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

There is an actual rafting porno: Shane's World 20: Ragin' Rapids. Apparently it was filmed in Cali, on a multi-day, but I don't remember which river, probably whatever is closest to LA - the Kern maybe?. A guy I guided with in AK was on the trip they did all the filming on. I guess you can see him setting up camp and carrying paddles in the background of a few scenes. After the movie they renamed some places on the river to things like "Anal Sex Eddy."


----------



## hanala (Oct 20, 2006)

CUkayakGirl said:


> Good music and good porn is all I need!
> The guys are all so so cute but so so dumb!!! I would rather they just kept quiet so I could get a false illusion that they possessed some sort of intelligence...I am just sayn'...


Sometimes I have to giggle over what friends say in the movies. I sure it has to do with editing...at least that is what I have been told...


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not just the editing. Sometimes the questions you are asked aren't very well constructed.


----------



## shuttelhunny (Jun 4, 2007)

You are one with the words Christine! Whena re you going to come paddle the southeast?!?!? Half of colorado left at the end of Gauley season..... but we have been getting rain!!!!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Natalie!!!!! Of course I am!



> You are one with the words Christine! When are you going to come paddle the southeast?!?!? Half of colorado left at the end of Gauley season..... but we have been getting rain!!!!


I am heading NC over Christmas to paddle...where are you at?

PM with your contact info so I can paddle with ya.


----------

